# Zakim Bridge, Boston, Night Shot



## manaheim (Apr 30, 2008)

I need to find my way to the other side of this bridge some night... still, lots of interesting stuff on the western side.  Criticisms and comments always very welcome.  Don't hold back.


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 30, 2008)

Love how the long exposure really smooooothes out the water

Great shot!


----------



## Harmony (Apr 30, 2008)

^^ +1

However, I keep feeling like the composition needs something more. Or less? Maybe crop out the whole left side until the white triangle? I know that you wanted it to lead the eye in, but it just makes me want to cut it out.


----------



## manaheim (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, I feel kind of the same way, but have not yet been able to put my finger on exactly what... part of me thinks that there's just too much cr*p on the right side of the scene... course it's kinda hard to move the buildings. 

I'll try cropping the left, but I do kind of like the fence so I'll be curious to see what that does.  I'll post an updated version later today.


----------



## emptypockets (May 1, 2008)

The exposure is perfect and the reflections are exceptional. You might try working on the crop as suggested above just to see if you're able to improve the shot some. But, I really like it as it is!


----------



## myopia (May 2, 2008)

beantown, sh*t yeah!

love the pic.


----------



## taracor (May 3, 2008)

Wow, that's beautiful.  The water is so, smooth and the reflections, are just perfect.

Like someone mentioned the bit on the left is slightly distracting, but it's minuscule.

Amazing photo.


----------



## Toni Marie (May 3, 2008)

Wow, what a awsome shot.


----------



## logan9967 (May 4, 2008)

crop out the left, amazing shot love it


----------



## johngpt (May 4, 2008)

I think cropping on the left would remove the elements which bring the eye to the buildings on the far shore. The walkway and railing pull the eye up and right, while the reflections in the water bring the eye back left and down again on that diagonal. Dodging the near walkway, burning the mid distance of the walkway, and dodging the far walkway, just before it curves right could give it some variety of tone, but that's fairly nit-picky.

The quality of this image is hard to improve upon.


----------



## manaheim (May 4, 2008)

johngpt said:


> I think cropping on the left would remove the elements which bring the eye to the buildings on the far shore. The walkway and railing pull the eye up and right, while the reflections in the water bring the eye back left and down again on that diagonal. Dodging the near walkway, burning the mid distance of the walkway, and dodging the far walkway, just before it curves right could give it some variety of tone, but that's fairly nit-picky.
> 
> The quality of this image is hard to improve upon.


 
Wow, high praise.  Thanks.

(and thanks to everyone else, too... I appreciate the comments and it's always nice to have a shot people like)

Interesting ideas and counterpoints, though. When my kids will leave me alone for more than 20 mins I'm going to poke at it a bit and see what I come up with.


----------

